# الغراء الابيض للخشب بولى فينيل اسيتات (PVAc)



## محمود فتحى حماد (5 أكتوبر 2017)

*الغراء الابيض للخشب
بولى فينيل اسيتات (**PVAc**) 
*
*هل يمكن تبسيط تصنيعه بامكانياتنا المحدوده .....................*






* لنجرب .*





*الفكره – تعتمد على استخدام البولى فينيل اسيتات املشن – التى تنتجه الشركات ذات الامكانيات – ويعتبر قاعده – نغير فى الاضافات – تنتج لنا العديد من التركيبات .*
*……………………….*
* التركيبه : 510 جرام بولى فينيل اسيتات املشن تركيز 50% + 115 جرام بولى فينيل الكحول (محلول 10 % )+ 33 جرام ملدن داى بيوتيل فتلات+ 340 جرام كاولين*
*……………………………*
* (**DOP**) نستخدمه كملدن حتى لايكون فيلم الغراء قصيف*
*بولى فينيل الكحول – لاطالة مدة اللصق (زمن اللصق حتى تجف الوصله )*
*………………………..*
* فى خلاط متوسط السرعه فى حدود 200 لفه فى الدقيقه اخلط الثلاث مكونات الاولى من التركيبه – حتى تمام المزج والتجانس . لاتطيل فترة الخلط طالما وصلنا لمرحلة التجانس حتى لاتتأثر اللزوجه . ببطئ وبكميات قليله – اضف اثناء الخلط الكاولين – لتمام التجانس .*
* جرب قوة اللصق – وان نجحت – فقد وصلت لاساس التركيبه –*
*لايتبقى لك على تركيبة المحترفين الا القليل – مثل المواد الحافظه – والانتى فوم .*
*………………*
*جرب فى تركيبة 1 كيلوجرام – حتى تجيد – وسجل رأيك .*
*…………….*





*مهندس / محمود حماد **[email protected]*
*نشر من قبل ومنقول طبق الاصل من موقع*
*http://formulas-expert.000webhostapp.com/*
*…………….*


----------

